# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Vivero de Bolaina

## lugarte

A inicios de setiembre inicié un pequeño vivero de bolaina para sembrar en la parcela. Inicié la limpieza del área, aplicando glifosato a razón de 150 ml/20 litros.  DSC05006.jpg
En total llené 3,000 tubetes con un sustrato compuesto por 50% arena, 30% tierra de chacra (suelo franco, pH 4.5) y 20% estiércol seco de vacuno DSC05022.jpg
La semilla de bolaina fue previamente remojada por 24 horas en agua y sembrada a razón de 3-4 por tubete a no mas de 1cm de profundidad (la semilla es muy pequeña, a razón de 700,000 por kg). Empezaron a germinar el día 7. Posteriormente se hará el desahije para dejar una sola planta. DSC05025.jpg
Como ven en una vista general del vivero, hay muchas cosas que mejorar. Estos 2000-2200 plantones servirán para reforestar 3 has. La especie es de rápido crecimiento y se calcula que la cosecha final se dará entre el año 8 y 10.  DSC05029.jpg
*Estoy aplicando clorpirifos y metamidophos (alternando cada semana) para controlar insectos cortadores y hormigas cargadoras.*
*El control de malezas es manual*
Me parece que la malla deja pasar mucha luz, creo que debo usar una mas densa y hacer el vivero en una zona más libre (caen hojas encima de la malla)
Iré colgando mas fotos conforme vaya desarrollandose la plantación. Haré otros viveros, corrigiendo las falencias :Embarrassment: .Temas similares: VIVERO EN OLMOS - VENTA DE PLANTONES FRUTALES INJERTOS Manual de Producción de Plántulas en Vivero (USAID) RENTABILIDAD DE UN VIVERO FORESTAL ayuda con patrones de palto mexicano en vivero! Fotos de quinual en vivero y en campo definitivo

----------

julionestorguevarapajuelo

----------

